# Football information for free



## dodgerbet (Sep 13, 2022)

Hello,

we want to introduce you to a brand new football information service so that you can bet on football better, we have detailed information for you about all matches from around the world in your language and all for free.

can you elaborate on that please? what do you think about the service?

you like it?

website link: https://dodgerbet.com

thank you

The Dodgerbet.com team


----------



## dodgerbet (Sep 16, 2022)

Update


----------



## judola (Sep 20, 2022)

dodgerbet said:


> Hello,
> 
> we want to introduce you to a brand new football information service so that you can bet on football better, we have detailed information for you about all matches from around the world in your language and all for free.
> 
> ...


Yes the website is so good at analysis


----------



## dodgerbet (Sep 20, 2022)

judola said:


> Yes the website is so good at analysis


ok, thank you very much, I'm glad you like it, will you recommend the site to others?


----------



## Giresse (Sep 22, 2022)

judola said:


> Yes the website is so good at analysis


Oh hello mate did you try them ?


----------



## dodgerbet (Sep 22, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Oh hello mate did you try them ?


Why are you "afraid" to try it?, it's FREE


----------



## dodgerbet (Sep 25, 2022)

All the top football leagues are there to analyze and 100% free


----------



## dodgerbet (Sep 27, 2022)

Injuries and suspensions  predicted lineups


----------



## dodgerbet (Sep 30, 2022)

You can use the site without restrictions, everything is free and without payment.


----------



## dodgerbet (Oct 1, 2022)

Such a site does not work on the Internet, we give all information completely free to everyone

it is the only site on the entire internet that you can find for free


----------



## dodgerbet (Oct 21, 2022)

Update


----------



## judola (Oct 21, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Oh hello mate did you try them ?


Yes I have tried it


----------



## dodgerbet (Oct 26, 2022)

judola said:


> Yes I have tried it


and are you satisfied?, what would you improve?


----------

